# Suicide Silence singer dies in motorcycle crash



## Larrikin666 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got a text about this. Really unfortunate. I'm not a fan of these guys, but my thoughts go out to his friends and family.

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=181674http://www.pe.com/iguide/music/musi...ilence-singer-killed-in-motorcycle-crash.ece3


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2012)

Says link is no longer available.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 1, 2012)

How awful, the link seems to have been taken down.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 1, 2012)

Confirmed on Blabbermouth (since your link doesn't work for me)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Report: SUICIDE SILENCE Singer Killed In Motorcycle Crash

Not a fan either, but I respect them guys. Never fun when a musician dies, no wonder what music he does. RIP.


----------



## Opion (Nov 1, 2012)

The link isn't working, but people are already posting "RIP Mitch" on their facebook wall. If this is true that is really sad - wasn't a fan of the band particularly but I feel for the bandmembers.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 1, 2012)

I couldn't name a single one of their songs, but this is upsetting to hear about. I hope his friends, family, and band mates are as comfortable as possible through this.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 1, 2012)

Blabbermouth

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Report: SUICIDE SILENCE Singer Killed In Motorcycle Crash


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuck. R.I.P


----------



## Jake (Nov 1, 2012)

Haven't liked a single thing they put out in the past few years, but damn was Mitch a nice guy. Such shitty news


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP Mitch. SS was definitely a major step for me into the 'different' side of metal. Fortunately had a chance to see them multiple times and actually talked to him. Really down to earth guy.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 1, 2012)

sucks man, def. not a fan of the band, but always bad to see people die at such a young age


----------



## Laxdude67 (Nov 1, 2012)

sad sad stuff. not only was he really young, but i'm pretty sure his daughter isn't even two yet...

was an on and off fan of SS, but this dude had pipes! RIP!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Nov 1, 2012)

Sad to hear anybody die. Rest in Peace.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 1, 2012)

A death is always sad but the death of a musician is always so much worse. A sad day  RIP


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 1, 2012)

These dudes got me so hard into the heavier side of metal and even when I had grown out of their style, I always had a lot of respect and love for them all. So sad to hear this. RIP Mitch.


----------



## Dan (Nov 1, 2012)

Any Young death is sad. I hear the guy has a daughter too. My thoughts go out to his family. RIP


----------



## Asrial (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not the biggest fan of SS, but undeniably Mitch is a big part of the history of deathcore, and deserves respect in my books.
R.I.P. indeed.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 1, 2012)

Not a fan of SS in the slightest but man is it sad to see musicians or anybody go so early :/ RIP Mitch.


----------



## Blind Theory (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh this blows so much. I absolutely love everything SS has done. Mitch was one hell of a vocalist too. Such an amazing presence live. Rest in peace, Mitch. Damn this sucks.


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so saddened by this news...


----------



## Drowner (Nov 1, 2012)

I had never even heard their music, gonna fire up spotify and give a listen.


----------



## MWC262 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a fan of SS, for years now and I really am upset to hear this. He was so young, and it's unfortunate. The good die young they say. RIP Mitch.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 1, 2012)

I lost my uncle a few years back in a motorcycle accident when he was 30 and left behind his 3 year old son and it was pretty hard on the whole family, especially my dad who has been riding since he was a teenager and helped my uncle pick out his bike. Condolences to his family. RIP.


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe this. Suicide Silence was pretty much the band that got me into deathcore and other heavy music. It sucks hearing this . Definitely going to be jamming to them all day. RIP, Mitch \m/


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 1, 2012)

I used to hate SS but then the second record came out and I fell in love with it. I've always wanted to see 'em live...
R.I.P. Mitch 

To his family and band members (I think Chris and Mark are both members here iirc):
Sincere condolences!


----------



## Levi79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Truly upset about his death. I&#8217;m glad I got to see them multiple times and meet them all once. They were really cool dudes. Suicide Silence got me into a whole dimension of different music and while they might not be my favorite band anymore, I&#8217;ll always love their early stuff. And Mitches epic floor stomps will always be remembered.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 1, 2012)

As a musician and a person who rides a motorcycle, this is very sad news. Never met him but he always seems like a nice guy in interviews and loved his fans. Stay metal man


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 1, 2012)

with the way people drive anymore, you couldnt get me on a bike
even though i was not a fan of the band in any way, its sad to see someone go like that


----------



## Adeamus (Nov 1, 2012)

They had a few songs I was a big fan of, but generally didn't like them much.

Sucks though, losing the singer of a band is never an easy process. Hopefully they can find a guy who is same caliber of frontman as he seemed to be.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't say I was a fan of the band but I can't deny I respect the guy & his band for the impact they made on heavy music. R.I.P. It is truly a sad day when a guy that young has to close his eyes for the last time. God bless his family, friends & fans.
-Brent


----------



## Levi79 (Nov 1, 2012)

This was his last tweet from last night.











......


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 1, 2012)

That's some crazy shit (his tweet)....

He was a crazy, brutal screamer and outstanding at what he did. My thoughts go out to his friends/family/fans.

I hope leaving this place behind wasn't painful for him....


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so glad I can say I've seen them multiple times. The last time was one of best shows I've ever seen. They made that shit ass venue explode, man... We hung out with Mitch and his dog for hours afterward. 

This fucking blows.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 1, 2012)

One of the best youtube comments I've personally seen:

"This should be lesson to everyone that "YOLO" implies living&#65279; life not only hard, but responsibly."


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 1, 2012)

Tragic. This sucks very hard indeed. 

RIP.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 1, 2012)

The only deathcore band I ever enjoyed, but even if I hadn't enjoyed the music, it is still a fucking tragedy. RIP.


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not really a fan of SS but I do like some of their songs and I think this guy was a sick frontman and vocalist. Sad, sad news...


----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP way too young


----------



## Kidneythief (Nov 1, 2012)

Sad to hear such news...

RIP

(found this on facebook, breaks ones heart)


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 1, 2012)

Sad that so many of us feel the need to preface their comments with "Im not a fan but". Like it matters how you felt about the music. Isnt there anything more sacred than your "credibility" and appearance to others as a non-ss fan?

RIP to a young man who was cut down in his prime


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 1, 2012)

Band's statement from FB:



> There's no easy way to say this. Mitch passed away earlier this morning from injuries sustained during a motorcycle accident. This is completely devastating to all of us and we offer our deepest condolences to his family. He will be forever in our hearts.
> 
> R.I.P. Mitchell Adam Lucker - We Love You Brother







And from Century Media's page:



> Words can't explain how saddened we are by the loss of an incredible musician and frontman today.
> 
> Our thoughts are with all friends, family, and their fans. Rest in peace Mitch, you will be missed by many.


----------



## Compton (Nov 1, 2012)

Such a bummer, I liked The Cleansing back in '07 for a while but regardless of music this guy was super rad. We played a show with them back in 07' and they came to our house to party, super down to earth.


----------



## Survivalism (Nov 1, 2012)

Suicide Silence Singer Dead: Mitch Lucker Dies in Motorcycle Accident - Noisecreep

Died at 6:00am at UCI, about 30 minutes from my house 

Sad fuckin' day. I sold my Harley about 4 years ago for this reason, 
living in Southern California. Too dangerous, the people around you
just don't pay attention.

RIP Mitch


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 1, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Sad that so many of us feel the need to preface their comments with "Im not a fan but". Like it matters how you felt about the music. Isnt there anything more sacred than your "credibility" and appearance to others as a non-ss fan?
> 
> RIP to a young man who was cut down in his prime



THANK YOU. Properly said it.

Do you think we give a shit if you liked the music or not? A death is a death. Imagine telling your friend who just had a friend/family member die "I didn't really like him much, but I'm sorry for your loss."

Sometimes peoples  =


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sad day. RIP Mitch.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well fuck, never got to see these guys once
Would have been pretty cool to hang with Mitch for a couple of minutes

RIP man


----------



## sleightest (Nov 1, 2012)

This is really sad. Suicide Silence is the first metalcore/deathcore whatever you want to call it, band I got into. I fucking loved his vocals and I thought he was one hell of a front man, really sad that hes leaving behind a child at such a young age Ill bet he was an amazing parent too.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 1, 2012)

SS was the guys who got me into heavier music,
Mitch is/was one of the greatest vocalist known
to man in my honest opinion!

Damn.. RIP Mitch!


----------



## fabeau (Nov 1, 2012)

He was one of the best frontman I've ever seen and SS is one of the band that got me into modern death metal. Condolences to his family, friends and band.


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 1, 2012)

This is so horrible, Mitch was like my friend's idol. RIP Mitch


----------



## Tommy (Nov 1, 2012)

Wish I had the chance to see them, heard they tore shit up at their shows. 

My heart goes out to the friends and family. Especially breaks my heart seeing that picture of him with his daughter.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 1, 2012)

Having just lost a member of my band and very close friend of mine about a month ago, shit like this hits so much harder. I feel so much for the guys in that band and his friends and family. RIP, bro.


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2012)

Tragic 

First thing I remember when I think of Mitch and SS:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 1, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Sad that so many of us feel the need to preface their comments with "Im not a fan but". Like it matters how you felt about the music. Isnt there anything more sacred than your "credibility" and appearance to others as a non-ss fan?
> 
> RIP to a young man who was cut down in his prime



Indeed. Didn't feel quite right saying it myself and have edited since. Whether you like the music or not shouldn't come into it.


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2012)

Randy said:


> Tragic
> 
> First thing I remember when I think of Mitch and SS:






Yes. So much respect for the dudes in Suicide Silence. Down to Earth, good dudes who make some seriously kick ass music.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 1, 2012)

For those of you who haven't heard them, they are beyond heavy.

Enjoy.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 1, 2012)

Horrible news. It breaks my heart to hear of somebody so young passing away. I wish all of his family and friends the best.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 1, 2012)

It's really sad to see people from Metal Bands who leave us really soon (Paul Gray, The Rev...), now Mitch, I was not a huge fan but I liked some of their songs.


R.I.P Mitch, my thought go to family, the band, friends.


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Even more heart breaking is he left behind a wife and daughter. Terrible thing to have happen.


----------



## themike (Nov 1, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Even more heart breaking is he left behind a wife and daughter. Terrible thing to have happen.


 
And a fuzzy son named Parker


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> And a fuzzy son named Parker



Parker is such a cool ass dog. Glad I got to meet him too.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 1, 2012)

Like most guys here it seems, I'm not a huge fan of ss but it's a terrible, awful thing that's happened and my thoughts go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2012)

Are the, I'm not a fan but..."/"Never liked them but..." comments really necessary, guys?

I'm happy to see people who don't like them paying their respects, but damn... still get gotta get that opinion in?


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm pretty fucking gutted by this. Suicide Silence is one of the reasons i'm still on this Earth. I'm happy to see how much joy and love Mitch brought into this world and it's going to have a void in it that will never be filled.

Rest in Peace Mitch...


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 1, 2012)

Joose said:


> Are the, I'm not a fan but..."/"Never liked them but..." comments really necessary, guys?
> 
> I'm happy to see people who don't like them paying their respects, but damn... still get gotta get that opinion in?



It's to maintain their 'trve kvlt' status by publicly stating they don't listen to anything -core.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 1, 2012)

Please don't make this into an argument. A man is dead, and whether they listened to the music he made or not, people are trying to pay respect. Let's all act like adults and not fight over how people choose to do that.

r.i.p.


----------



## sleightest (Nov 1, 2012)

Im feeling progressively worse about this the more photos I see of him. He truly did live an incredible life and helped me appreciate mine more. So sad he had to leave us at such a young age.


----------



## daniel_95 (Nov 1, 2012)

Jesus. It was a week ago yesterday I discovered how much I enjoy their music. It started with the "You Only Live Once" video on Youtube.

It's creepy, I remember reading about him on Wikipedia and now the page has changed, it's a strange feeling knowing he's no longer around. RIP


----------



## lemeker (Nov 1, 2012)

Always seems like the good ones die young. What a shame. Rip Mitch.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 1, 2012)

Randy said:


> Tragic
> 
> First thing I remember when I think of Mitch and SS:




I forgot about this, what a fucking top bloke.


----------



## tm20 (Nov 1, 2012)

this is very unfortunate indeed. i'm still trying to take in this sad news, can't believe it. i remember finding out online that SS was coming down for a show and i was contemplating on whether i should go or not. i'm glad i did, because it was a great show and Mitch even spoke to me, telling me to get the circle pit going  that was a year ago, and i wake up this morning to read of this sad news, it's quite daunting. i feel bad for not only his family but the other band members, where do they go from here? i hope they will continue as a band but at their own pace, taking the time to heal from this tragedy. your fans will miss you Mitch


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP fellow Musician, Rider, Father, Free Spirit - 

Clayton


----------



## damico529 (Nov 1, 2012)

Got nothin but respect for mitch, rip brother.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuck thats sad.... I can still remember bringing home 'The Cleansing' for the first time, id never listened to anything like it before, insanely heavy for what i was listening to at the time... RIP Mitch


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP Mitch 

I will always remember blasting No Time to Bleed in my car wherever I went for a good 6 months.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 1, 2012)

This news definitely sucks. My family lost a loved member a few years back to a motorcycle accident. It's a dangerous past time for sure, but no one deserves to die doing what they love. Here's to his family.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 1, 2012)

Never liked his band but I did hear he was a cool dude. RIP.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow this is awful. I never was into them, but last night I was listening to them and though they were pretty good and killer guitar work. Whether you like it or not (I am not a mitch fan) Mitch was a very technical screamer that did some inhuman highs. 

I let the bs labeling and scene fanbase get into my skin and kinda mold my perception of them. 

It's sad that he was an original member too. Ironic that he has a song called you only live once

RIP Mitch. The metal community and most certainly the extreme metal community will miss you

All my thoughts and condolences go out to his family and friends. 

Lets not dwell on the tragedy and remember his talent. This SS song is really badass imo


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn.

Heart goes out to friends and family RIP


----------



## Jake (Nov 1, 2012)

Just saw someone on my twitter feed who has no idea who SS or Mitch was say "whoever this Mitch guy was probably deserved to die, and was probably drunk" that's the shit that pisses me off. How can people have so little respect for a man with a wife, and a daughter who touched so many lives.

EDIT: here it is


----------



## MikeH (Nov 1, 2012)

I grew out of SS after The Cleansing, but they were definitely one of the early "heavy" bands that I got into. It's always sad to see someone this young go, especially one who is a loving father and husband. He seemed like a great guy to hang out with as well.






RIP, Mitchell.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 1, 2012)

Very sad news. RIP and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Nov 1, 2012)

I really liked Mitch's stuff, his vocals were sick. Along with quite a few others it seems, SS were one of the bands that got me into heavy stuff.

RIP Mitch


----------



## Lukifer (Nov 1, 2012)

Shitty news for sure. RIP bro!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 1, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> Just saw someone on my twitter feed who has no idea who SS or Mitch was say "whoever this Mitch guy was probably deserved to die, and was probably drunk" that's the shit that pisses me off. How can people have so little respect for a man with a wife, and a daughter who touched so many lives.
> 
> EDIT: here it is



Fucking hell, what kind of cunt would one have to be...

Do we know anything about the circumstances surrounding Mitch's death? Was he drunk? I certainly haven't heard any credible news sources say he was.


----------



## gunch (Nov 1, 2012)

Dude was a sick screamer, sad to see him cut down so early as someone else said.


----------



## Jake (Nov 1, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Fucking hell, what kind of cunt would one have to be...


you have no idea...this guy is just such a dick, went to high school with him. That post just made me


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 1, 2012)

You know what's crossing my mind right now?

Where was he coming from/going to? Who was expecting him?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 1, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> You know what's crossing my mind right now?
> 
> Where was he coming from/going to? Who was expecting him?



Oh god, thinking of that kind of stuff always fucks my head up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> Just saw someone on my twitter feed who has no idea who SS or Mitch was say "whoever this Mitch guy was probably deserved to die, and was probably drunk" that's the shit that pisses me off. How can people have so little respect for a man with a wife, and a daughter who touched so many lives.
> 
> EDIT: here it is



They don't even know the situation, and they're already claiming he was drunk?

Fuck's sake, people...


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> RIP Mitch
> 
> I will always remember blasting No Time to Bleed in my car wherever I went for a good 6 months.



That's how I was with The Black Crown. I mean I listened to The Cleansing and No Time To Bleed like crazy too, but the Black Crown is just so insanely good!


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 1, 2012)

Good guy, good father, excellent vocalist, swell guy. Can't believe it. I regret not going nucking futs when I saw them with As I Lay Dying. So sad man.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 1, 2012)

something about seeing someone who is succeeding at their art die too early is a unique tragedy. Most of the culture-fed drones of the 21st century continue to live only because they have been told to, but the life of an artist has a clear beginning middle and end in my opinion. I cry for all the artists who do not live to sing their swan song....


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 1, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> Just saw someone on my twitter feed who has no idea who SS or Mitch was say "whoever this Mitch guy was probably deserved to die, and was probably drunk" that's the shit that pisses me off. How can people have so little respect for a man with a wife, and a daughter who touched so many lives.
> 
> EDIT: here it is



Pretty sure Mitch was straight edge


----------



## MikeH (Nov 1, 2012)

No. He did an interview explaining that he broke edge. I know he used to smoke a lot of pot and drink, but I'm not sure if it slowed down when his daughter came along. Regardless, that's a shitty conclusion to jump to. Fuck that dude who posted that comment.


----------



## Jake (Nov 1, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> Pretty sure Mitch was straight edge


Yeah the guy who posted that is simply trolling for attention, he has no idea who Mitch was and has no respect whatsoever


----------



## Semichastny (Nov 1, 2012)

R.I.P. Mitch Lucker

"this is why i can&#8217;t handle metalfags anymore&#8212; they can&#8217;t even put aside their gay, petty little genre-wars when a guy who is by all accounts a chill, good dude dies and leaves behind a family who is grieving. disgusting." -Sergeant D


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 1, 2012)

Very talented vocalist, and I'm not even normally a fan of that style but I loved his work. Their last album was pretty good. He seemed like a nice guy. It is always sad to see young people die, especially when they have children and whatnot. My thoughts go out to them.


----------



## setsuna7 (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP Mitch..... A sad day for metal...


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Nov 1, 2012)

My girlfriend hates them but she was nice enough to respect him. RIP Mitch


----------



## groph (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP Mitch. My condolences to the rest of the band. Here's hoping they pick things up, whether with Suicide Silence or with something else.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 1, 2012)

Holy shit, such a big part of my musical life at one time. I'm so sad to hear this.  
RIP Mitch!!


----------



## Zado (Nov 1, 2012)

baptizedinblood said:


> THANK YOU. Properly said it.
> 
> Do you think we give a shit if you liked the music or not? A death is a death. Imagine telling your friend who just had a friend/family member die "I didn't really like him much, but I'm sorry for your loss."
> 
> Sometimes peoples  =


You're seeing this the wrong way imho,I guess people are just saying "I'm not here because I liked the band,I'm here because a good guy,with a beloved family,and friends,and hopes for the future,now is not with us all anymore".

And I'm fine with this.

RIP man.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 1, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> Just saw someone on my twitter feed who has no idea who SS or Mitch was say "whoever this Mitch guy was probably deserved to die, and was probably drunk" that's the shit that pisses me off. How can people have so little respect for a man with a wife, and a daughter who touched so many lives.
> 
> EDIT: here it is


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been genuinely down about this all day.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 1, 2012)

Learned and recorded this in memory of Mitch:


----------



## Shask (Nov 1, 2012)

Definitely a sad day  It is hard to lose anyone in such a sudden tragic way.


I am a fan as well and I got to see them about 2-3 years ago. He definitely knew how to bring it and he will be missed.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 1, 2012)

Suicide Silence has been one of my favorite bands since about 2006. I was 16, heard a demo version or something of 'Bludgeoned To Death' and instantly knew that I liked this band. Then 'The Cleansing' came out. Certain songs on that album, namely 'Unanswered', really resonated with me. I felt that Mitch and I were on the same page regarding things. He's been my inspiration as a vocalist since the beginning, and he taught the very important lesson that sometimes a simple line is more powerful than many. I even got a tattoo of my favorite line from that album. 

I can't imagine how his family feels. I feel so bad for his daughter. I know what kids are like at that age, and I know what it's like to grow up not really having one of your real parents around. I feel for his wife. Obviously, I never knew her, or anything about her, but I hope that she finds a way to come into some solace. I hope his parents, friends, and extended family cherish their memories of him, and share them with Mitch's daughter. 

I remember seeing him riding a fucking bike around in Houston, I think at Warped Tour or something, a few years ago. None of the scene kids recognized him, but he came up to me and my friend and asked us where an ATM was. He was such a nice, soft-spoken kind of guy. I told him where I thought I had seen one, and he just pedaled the fuck off. Only legit people do that, or so I'd like to believe. The contrast between seeing him like that, and seeing the power he commanded onstage was amazing. He owned that shit. The first time I saw them was in 2008, and I remember that during 'Unanswered' the whole venue was just bouncing, and I distinctly saw some Christian edge-kids boucning, screaming "Where is your God?" I think his charisma and that damned pterodactyl-bang hypnotized them.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 1, 2012)

Laxdude67 said:


> sad sad stuff. not only was he really young, but i'm pretty sure his daughter isn't even two yet...
> 
> was an on and off fan of SS, but this dude had pipes! RIP!



His daughter is 5 I believe, but still very young. And I also didnt listen to the band but it is sad news for the public and those who were close to him.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 1, 2012)

Zado said:


> You're seeing this the wrong way imho,I guess people are just saying "I'm not here because I liked the band,I'm here because a good guy,with a beloved family,and friends,and hopes for the future,now is not with us all anymore".
> 
> And I'm fine with this.
> 
> RIP man.



I think there's a misunderstanding here. 

Look at it this way; I personally think it'd be seen as a bit more respectful to just say "RIP" rather than everyone and their mother chiming in about how they didn't like the band in the first place. It is completely unnecessary and serves absolutely no purpose. 

It is my opinion though, nobody has to agree with it. I'm not trying to turn this into any kind of argument whatsoever. In the end, I know we can all come together and mourn the loss of a father, a husband, and a talented vocalist, regardless of opinions towards the band. 

RIP Mitch, you will be missed.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2012)

Such a sad day, you will be missed, Mitch. RIP.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know this dude, and have never heard his band, but y'all seem to be bummed and it's unfortunate when people pass young like this. 

Hmm, that's kind of a shitty eulogy...

I don't know. I'm sorry you guys are sad. I'm missing the part of my brain that knows how to deal with this stuff in socially acceptable ways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2012)

Alright then?


----------



## Manurack (Nov 2, 2012)

This is sad, I can't imagine the pain and sorrow that his family is going through, and not to mention his Brothers in his band.
All the best to the family members and band members, ESPECIALLY his daughter.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 2, 2012)

I was not a fan, but that does not mean I don't have respect for him (and all the SS guys. My views on Suicide Silence).

I wish all of the best to his family and his brothers in Suicide Silence. Mitch will always be a legend and innovator.

I do, particularly, find it eerie that his final Tweet was a picture of him dressed as a skeleton for Halloween with the sentence "The dead are living...". (Source: https://twitter.com/MitchLuckerSS)


----------



## Volteau (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't like the band, but damn, this is so fucking sad. RIP Mitch.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 2, 2012)

Randy said:


> Tragic
> 
> First thing I remember when I think of Mitch and SS:




haha forgot about that! its things like this most bands/people in general don't do, so respect to them.

They were a brutal band, knew a few of their songs, very much sucks he's left this place so early 

Sending lots of love to his friends and family! a truely sad day for metal and to everyone involved around him


----------



## Cancer (Nov 2, 2012)

Joose said:


> Are the, I'm not a fan but..."/"Never liked them but..." comments really necessary, guys?
> 
> I'm happy to see people who don't like them paying their respects, but damn... still get gotta get that opinion in?



Just my .02$. I think it says alot when the passing of any artist generates an emotion outpouring from people DESPITE those people not being a fan of what that artist created. To me that means that artist made waves that were clearly bigger than just his/her artistic output. Think about what that means for a second.


----------



## tm20 (Nov 2, 2012)

i've been thinking about this tragedy since i found out this morning and on the way back from uni, as i was on the bus, i decided that it was time to start doing the things i really want to because these unfortunate things can happen unexpectedly. last year on the day i finished my exams for the second semester, i found out my friend had cancer. he died this year and i regret not spending enough time with him. this semester i finish my exams and the next day i find out Mitch has died (but i'm glad i saw SS when they came for a show). i know realize that life can be cut short so don't waste any time, do the things you want. i've been discussing with some guys about starting a band and so far we haven't even met up but this won't be postponed any more. it fucking sucks that a great guy, father, husband had to die so young but atleast i've learned something from this and hopefully others have as well


----------



## sahaal (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuuck that's really shitty news to hear, I always forget how good this band really is due to barely hearing anything but hate for them, but they were good shit. The track with Frank Mullen was awesome, Mitch pretty much showed him up there. RIP


----------



## cronux (Nov 2, 2012)

I met up with a friend of mine yesterday that never heard of SS, I was wearing a SS hoodie that I haven't used in quite a while. Had a couple of beers, came home and I get this e-mail 

"dude, you had that SS hoodie today right? I'm sorry bro but check this out"

and it was the link to the blabbermouth story about Mich...

R.I.P.


----------



## maxdgad (Nov 2, 2012)

I really regret never seeing these guys live. It's never easy to hear about fellow musicians going out before their prime. RIP.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 2, 2012)

Cancer said:


> Just my .02$. I think it says alot when the passing of any artist generates an emotion outpouring from people DESPITE those people not being a fan of what that artist created. To me that means that artist made waves that were clearly bigger than just his/her artistic output. Think about what that means for a second.



I agree 100%. I was watching that vid with the toys for kids and it got me tearing up a bit. No matter how much we may dislike an artist's creation, the one thing we all have in common is that were all in it for the same reason. We all share the common goal of wanting to bring a vision to life. When the universe decides its time for you to go, we're all left feeling the pain for that artist's short time on this Earth. It's too bad so many people are too petty and ignorant to understand that. There's a beautiful connection between every musician when it comes right down to the very core of performing/creating music. We all feel it, we all know what it is, and no one would ever want that taken away from them.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't see the "I'm not a fan of the band" comments as some sort of "the music was shit but shame the man died" in some sort of rather twisted "I will not come across as a deathcore fan no matter what" way, but more of a way of people stating that the tragedy of the man's passing far outweighs music genres and one's appreciation for it, to be honest.

Such a young talented dude. This sort of stuff sucks horribly.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 2, 2012)

It's horrible when someone goes like this, especially when they have a young family...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 2, 2012)

What I learned is why did I think Suicide Silence was some kind of nickelback or green day. Like every metal band nowadays, no one is a rock star. You can make a living out of it, but you seriously have to sacrifice alot of time with family and even holidays to tour and get some buck so you can pay mortgage. No one actually gave two shits all around me and all the scene friends just ended up to be huge posers that only said they liked SS cus they're at Hot Topic. I mean he said the reason he wakes up every day is for his daughter that is only 5. Seriously, sacrificing time with something that monumental to life is awful. Only the metal community cares and everyone gives and metal musicians have been humanized and shown whats going outside of their stage life, its not sex, drugs, and rock and roll one bit. 

All they had was scene posers saying they liked them(difference than actually listening to em) and merch sold at Hot Topic( I know a lot of SS merch was sold at that store, but you can get fucking Napalm Death and Behemoth and sometimes I met clerks that are not huge scene tools and are really cool people to talk to)

Its metal, the mass would never seem to understand it. 


They were a fucking Metal band that screamed 100% of the time, have grindcore influence, slam influence, blast beats, heavily down tuned guitars, complex song structures, and song topics that were thought out and about hatred towards organized religion, pessimism on social norms, and shit like that. SS doesn't seem to have songs about being in love with the leader of the cheer-leader squad or how much they hate their parents. Man I gotta say that I was abhorrently ignorant until I heard that they had Frank fucking Mullen in a song. Even the members say that their influenced by bands like Devourment and Suffoction. 

They were popular in the metal community and thats it

I have to admit I was wrong and blindly shaded by the trve metal mentality. I hate noticing that you were ignorant and mostly talked shit about them (especially Mitch).


----------



## Ninjahat (Nov 2, 2012)

Can't believe how some people are acting

"I don't like the band but r.i.p"

who gives a shit, you don't need to ad your personal opinion of his band lest you lose your "metal cred" (heaven forbid that happens, cant imagine the implications of somebody thinking you liked Suicide silence)

A father and a husband died today, R.I.P Mitch
My condolences go out to his family and freinds


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys, holy fuck...

17:00 and 18:20


----------



## Jontain (Nov 2, 2012)

Was a huge shock to read this, as a motorcyclist I hate hearing of people loosing their lives on their bikes. 

R.I.P Mitch, may your memory live on.


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 2, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> Can't believe how some people are acting
> 
> "I don't like the band but r.i.p"
> 
> ...



Can't believe how some people are acting "what you say offends me"

Who gives a shit about your opinion on what people are allowed to enjoy are not. This just goes to show that even people who aren't fans of the band can appreciate the guy's impact and feel for his loss. You're turning some sincere feelings into getting mad that people don't like your band.

Let people say/feel what they want. Everyone grieves differently, who made you the judge of that? I don't have to be a fan to feel bad about this, and it even means more if I'm not a fan imo.

Sod off from your high horse.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Nov 2, 2012)

Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 2, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> Can't believe how some people are acting "what you say offends me"
> 
> Who gives a shit about your opinion on what people are allowed to enjoy are not. This just goes to show that even people who aren't fans of the band can appreciate the guy's impact and feel for his loss. You're turning some sincere feelings into getting mad that people don't like your band.
> 
> ...



count me in this camp. i feel really bad for his family and little girl, i feel bad for his band who just lost their best friend, and i feel bad for all the kids who looked up to the guy and perhaps got into heavier music because of SS; Mitch was an icon in our community. human life lost is always sad when it was a good life lived, and others shouldn't further validate their love of this man and his work by putting down the sentiments of those just stopping by to pay their respects so-to-speak. Would rather them lie?


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 2, 2012)

As a father myself I cant even imagine the pain his family is going through. I've never really listened to him or his band before, but I remember how I felt the day I heard of Dimebags passing. Truly awful. Rest In peace.


----------



## Andrew11 (Nov 2, 2012)

Love the Band

Great frontman, such a shame.

RIP Mitch


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 2, 2012)

Mitch Lucker&#8217;s Death: More Details of Accident Surface, Alcohol May Have Played a Factor | MetalSucks

Apparently he was drunk driving.


----------



## baboisking (Nov 2, 2012)

The Cleansing was such a big deal for me and my friends. And The Black Crown is one of my favorites. It sucks so hard that I never got to see them live; I've always heard that they have a killer show. 
The pictures of him and his daughter give me uncontrollable feels. 
So sad to see him go. R.I.P.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 2, 2012)

I almost feel worst of all for his band mates.. can you imagine touring all the time with your brother like that, having that incredible bond of musical and creative chemistry, only to lose him suddenly at such a young age? Again, I hope that all of his loved ones are somehow comforted through this.


----------



## BTFStan (Nov 2, 2012)

was never super into the band themselves, but there's no kidding the guy was an absolute killer frontman and brutal vocalist. Heard nothing but good things about his personality as well, RIP!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 2, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> Mitch Luckers Death: More Details of Accident Surface, Alcohol May Have Played a Factor | MetalSucks
> 
> Apparently he was drunk driving.


im guessing this thread going to take a complete 180 because of this info.

sucks that he died, he definitely had one of the more unique screaming styles in metal.


----------



## wespaul (Nov 2, 2012)

As a father, I feel for the daughter in this situation. She's going to grow up with a lot of questions that will never be answered.


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't drink and drive. That's it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 2, 2012)

even infidelamsterdam is paying his respects to mitch


----------



## MikeH (Nov 2, 2012)

Regardless of the fact that alcohol was involved, that doesn't make the situation any less upsetting. It was obviously a bad choice on his part, but he didn't deserve such a thing. Not to mention the ridiculous backlash that this will bring up from basement-dwellers on the internet.


----------



## Jake (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah it doesn't change the fact that the man is dead hopefully people can stay respectful. Been listening to their stuff all day today, honestly forgot how good of a vocalist the dude really was, it's a damn shame


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm working up a disturbingly long list of guys I've either known or heard of that died as an indirect result of a domestic dispute. Drinking related deaths topping that list.

He made a mistake, he paid the price and his family is going to paying for it for a long time. Nothing about the context of the accident lessens the tragedy and, for me, makes it all the more tragic.


----------



## SuperMutant (Nov 2, 2012)

Maybe they will get a real singer now?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Maybe they will get a real singer now?



Maybe they'll perma you now?


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Maybe they will get a real singer now?



Please fuck off and take your stupid comments to another site that tolerates trolls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Maybe they will get a real singer now?









Weren't you banned for disrespecting someone's grandmother?


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Maybe they will get a real singer now?



Maybe you can go fuck yourself?


----------



## Jake (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Maybe they will get a real singer now?


Fuck off dude, you just got un-banned, hopefully you get the permaban now christ.


----------



## SuperMutant (Nov 2, 2012)

Haha you guys are so nice.

Its a shame he died but I don't like his singing style at all, driving as fast as possible on motorcycles while drunk on the highway usually ends badly...


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 2, 2012)

I typically don't have many good good things to say about deathcore, but I decided to give The Cleansing a spin today.

This is some really heavy and raw music. It's a shame their other 2 albums had kind of a commercial twang' to them. Might have to pick this up. I think deathcore is definitely best with raw production and a straight to the point sound. The first Whitechapel and All shall Perish records give of this vibe as well. It's much more kin to real Death Metal than a lot of the newer stuff. I hope this came out respectfully. Kind of sad I'm a fan right when this guy dies, although I saw them twice at festivals.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Haha you guys are so nice.
> 
> Its a shame he died but I don't like his singing style at all, driving as fast as possible on motorcycles while drunk on the highway usually ends badly...




Except he didn't crash on a highway...


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Haha you guys are so nice.
> 
> Its a shame he died but I don't like his singing style at all, driving as fast as possible on motorcycles while drunk on the highway usually ends badly...



Then you go about what you are saying all wrong. This thread is about paying homage to a father, husband and musician who lost his life this week. I don't like the bands music either but i have more respect than to post trashy comments that i know is going to guage a negative reaction. 

Do everyone on the forum a favour and think before you speak. Otherwise i can guarantee you that you will not last long here.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Maybe they will get a real singer now?



reported, hopefully you're gone for good this time


----------



## SuperMutant (Nov 2, 2012)

baptizedinblood said:


> Except he didn't crash on a highway...



Ah I saw a picture where he was on a bike on what looked like a highway, guess not.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 2, 2012)

This is where he crashed for everyone who didn't see it:


----------



## SuperMutant (Nov 2, 2012)

Ah I saw this picture on another forum...

Photo by mitchypoosays &bull; Instagram


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 2, 2012)

^Where you can clearly read the caption from Mitch that says: "Caught smashin on the 55 fwy last night by @00rjroyer00 good times", so OBVIOUSLY that wasn't when he crashed.


----------



## SuperMutant (Nov 2, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> ^Where you can clearly read the caption from Mitch that says: "Caught smashin on the 55 fwy last night by @00rjroyer00 good times", so OBVIOUSLY that wasn't when he crashed.



Because all I saw was the picture copied from a different forum.


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Haha you guys are so nice.
> 
> Its a shame he died but I don't like his singing style at all, driving as fast as possible on motorcycles while drunk on the highway usually ends badly...


 
Who gives a shit if you like his singing style or not? A man just died, a woman no longer has her husband, and a 5 year old child no longer has her father; show some respect.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2012)

Please guys, ignore the troll and it will go away  Back on topic please!


----------



## SuperMutant (Nov 2, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> Who gives a shit if you like his singing style or not? A man just died, a woman no longer has her husband, and a 5 year old child no longer has her father; show some respect.


 I said its a shame, and I do feel bad for his family OK? I never said I didn't.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Ah I saw a picture where he was on a bike on what looked like a highway, guess not.



Did you read ANY articles about his accident? They all clearly state he hit that pole.


----------



## SuperMutant (Nov 2, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Did you read ANY articles about his accident? They all clearly state he hit that pole.



No I didn't... I just saw a thread exactly like this on another forum and they didn't mention it...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Maybe they will get a real singer now?



Maybe you'll troll somewhere else for the next month?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 2, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> Maybe you'll troll somewhere else for the next month?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 2, 2012)

This only makes it more evident that he was a super great guy. Very saddening, and very touching.



PS - Fuck you, SuperMutant.


----------



## Broken (Nov 2, 2012)

I really wish I could have been there for the candle light vigil, but at 11pm my time (8pm California time) I pulled my car into a parking lot turn it off and had a personal minute of silence for him.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 2, 2012)

has someone actually confirmed alcohol was involved?? I havent seen anything that said it but people are acting like its a given


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> has someone actually confirmed alcohol was involved?? I havent seen anything that said it but people are acting like its a given



From what i gather his wife knew he was drunk and begged him not to go out driving on the night it happened.


----------



## Joose (Nov 2, 2012)

Glad he got to do a song with Jonathan Davis; I know that was a dream come true. And it's one kick ass song, too.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Man. It's scary enough being on a motorcycle with other drivers out there. Add alcohol into the mix is a recipe for disaster. You can only hope that maybe someone can spin this into a positive and bring a little awareness to their fans about drinking responsibly. Just a thought.

Mitch clearly made a huge impact on a lot of people. I've spoken to friends about this who were about as "hard" as it gets, and they're openly admitting to shedding tears at his passing. That really says something to me about what he meant to his fans.


----------



## Saber_777 (Nov 2, 2012)

I seriously love this band. Have the discography. I'mma share a couple of videos showing how awesome Mitch is. R.I.P. Mitch. I don't know what Suicide Silence is going to do but no one will compare to Mitch, honestly.


----------



## Blind Theory (Nov 2, 2012)

Very sad to hear that alcohol was involved. It makes it that much more tragic and should be a lesson to everyone that alcohol and driving do not mix regardless of age, gender, race, religion, etc. Losing someone in this manner is tragic to begin with but for it to be someone with such a public following definitely makes it hit a little harder. Whether you like their music or not (I love it) Mitch was extremely influential and his passing carries a lot of weight. His vocals were one of a kind and will be impossible to replace in anyway. His presence as a frontman was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen and the time he took to talk with me before his show is something I'll remember for a long time. This is the first time a musician has died that I've actually felt sadness for. Suicide Silence has meant a lot to me in many different ways, all the way back to The Cleansing and I can't help but feel like this is the end of an era. So once again, as this is my second post in here, Rest in peace Mitch. I think I speak for all of your friends, family and fans when I say we'll miss you and you were loved by all. Rock on


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow I'd hope that drinking thing isnt true...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 2, 2012)

The drinking thing was confirmed by his wife. She'd begged him not to go out apparently, but he did. If there is one positive thing to take away from this it's that he didn't take anyone else out with him. I wouldn't be so sympathetic if that had been the case.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh wow, I was hoping that was just some stupid rumour. Its still too bad he's dead though. He was definitely a good vocalist.


----------



## Faine (Nov 2, 2012)

Really sad.


----------



## IRequirezANewHOST (Nov 2, 2012)

It's always really sad when someone dies this young and leaves behind a family. RIP =/


----------



## abandonist (Nov 2, 2012)

My father was almost killed by a drunk driver. 

That said, this news gives me... conflicted feelings for the situation. It's very sad for his wife and child, but here we have a woman begging her drunk husband not to do something incredibly stupid, and him going ahead anyway. Maybe he wasn't the best father/husband after all.

You could say that it's one mistake that he made and he's paying for it now. I say that the way you handle yourself in situations like that (when it really counts) is what makes you the person you are. It's really easy to make the right decision when there's no consequence or hardship. What you do when things are serious (IE saying you've had too much and not driving) is the real test.

I feel bad for his family.


----------



## Joose (Nov 2, 2012)

^He was most certainly a good father. Alcohol makes people do stupid shit. When was the last time you were wasted and had good instincts?


----------



## abandonist (Nov 3, 2012)

I only indulge when I'm staying where I am. As you should.

I'm not saying "Fuck this guy!," I'm just providing a different perspective.

I don't really know his home life (and I'd imagine none of us do) except for this instance. Which paints it in a bad light. I'd like to believe he wasn't the sort of person who acts in this fashion often. I'd like to believe that. But here we are.

Again, not trolling the thread, or trying to be a dick. Just considered commenting.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 3, 2012)

So apparently those One Direction fans are saying he deserved to die.

They should go say that to his 5 year old daughter and his wife. I fucking dare them.

It honestly doesn't get much douchier than that.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Nov 3, 2012)

Zeno said:


> So apparently those One Direction fans are saying he deserved to die.
> 
> They should go say that to his 5 year old daughter and his wife. I fucking dare them.
> 
> It honestly doesn't get much douchier than that.



Im not saying he deserved to die, but it's his own fault. Makes it even harder for his family to deal with. I'm glad he didn't hurt anyone else.


----------



## Alpenglow (Nov 3, 2012)

Mitch deserves mad respect - both for being a great guy and for being a great vocalist. I'm not the biggest SS fan, but this is really sad. Not what I wanted to see when I came home yesterday. RIP.

Also the alcohol story really sucks. It's going to make it that much harder for his wife to cope.


----------



## Breakdown (Nov 3, 2012)

I definitely like SS. Saw them live a couple of years ago and they put on a hell of a show. Definitely sad news for sure but I was hoping the alcohol thing wouldn't be true. I really didn't want the assholes who immediately assumed he was drunk to be right. Its sad that his daughter will have to go on without her beloved father and that his wife's last memory of him was him leaving his house drunk. 

RIP


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know if any of you watch CamEveryDay (big chocolate) but he was pretty close friends with Mitch, there's LOTS of videos with mitch and his family in them, he was certainly a fantastic dad and husband, not to mention a great vocalist and person. 

All in all, R.I.P


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 3, 2012)

My concern is when the daughter grows up that she'll discover how he died. However, through lyrics and the way he went out, it certainly seems like he was trying to make a statement.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 3, 2012)

^Maybe it's because I'm sick and tired but what statement could he have been trying to make by passing away in such fashion?


----------



## sage (Nov 3, 2012)

RIP Mitch, widely considered to be an all-around good dude with a big heart, an enjoyment of life, and an excellent command of brutal vocal techniques. You left too soon. Like an idiot, but too soon nonetheless. 

Kids: you take your life into your hands every time you straddle a motorcycle. Doesn't mean you shouldn't do it, just know that each and every ride has the significant potential of being your last. And if you've been drinking, take a bus, a cab, or a ride from a sober friend.


----------



## wowspare (Nov 3, 2012)

R.I.P Mitch Lucker......

Really sad to see someone die like that.


----------



## bigredmetfan (Nov 3, 2012)

I am really hoping it was a rumour that he was driving drunk. That is so not cool at all. I had a brother in law who was walking down a street from a party he had left and was hit by a kid that got behind the wheel. The kid was so shitfaced.....it angers me so much...anyways he almost died in the ambulance and also in the helicopter where he was airlifted to the hospital. Shitty next couple of months for my wife's family. He has made a decent recovery, still gets tired fast and has a short temper sometimes, and short term memory is recovering. Glad he made it through. 

If your going to Drink and drive you are going to have to face the consequences like he has. I am glad No one els died, cuz that would be the worst. I am saddened that he leaves behind a little girl and a wife, all because he didn't make the right choice and probably didn't think about his wife and kid when making the choice. Everyone knows that you shouldn't drink and drive ever. There is no excuse anymore


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 3, 2012)

bigredmetfan said:


> I am really hoping it was a rumour that he was driving drunk. That is so not cool at all. I had a brother in law who was walking down a street from a party he had left and was hit by a kid that got behind the wheel. The kid was so shitfaced.....it angers me so much...anyways he almost died in the ambulance and also in the helicopter where he was airlifted to the hospital. Shitty next couple of months for my wife's family. He has made a decent recovery, still gets tired fast and has a short temper sometimes, and short term memory is recovering. Glad he made it through.
> 
> If your going to Drink and drive you are going to have to face the consequences like he has. I am glad No one els died, cuz that would be the worst. I am saddened that he leaves behind a little girl and a wife, all because he didn't make the right choice and probably didn't think about his wife and kid when making the choice. Everyone knows that you shouldn't drink and drive ever. There is no excuse anymore



Not a rumor, confirmed by his wife and others.

Mitch Lucker&#8217;s Death: More Details of Accident Surface, Alcohol May Have Played a Factor | MetalSucks

Mitch Lucker&#8217;s Wife: &#8220;He was an Alcoholic, and it&#8217;s been a Big Battle.&#8221; | MetalSucks

His wife begged him not to leave her and their child while he was drunk, but he was just drunk and left them. What a nice guy.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 3, 2012)

^Oh cause you make the most fan-fucking-tastic decisions when you're drunk?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> ^Oh cause you make the most fan-fucking-tastic decisions when you're drunk?



Remember when Ryan Dunn from Jackass died in similar circumstances a year or two ago? Pretty well everyone (including me) was saying that Dunn was a fucking idiot for driving while drunk, not least because the guy in the passenger seat died as well. I sort of tend to agree - obviously it's awful that Mitch died, and even more so because he's leaving his wife and daughter behind too, but he was riding a motorbike while drunk. Looking at it totally objectively, and without descending into any kind of personal attack, that's a fucking stupid thing to do.


----------



## right_to_rage (Nov 3, 2012)

I watched Mitch's wedding on Big Chocolates channel:


----------



## Compton (Nov 3, 2012)

I think at the end of the day, regardless of the circumstances, the situation is just plain sad. He was a successful musician in the metal community all sub-genre bullshit aside. Doing what he wanted to do with his best friends and family. Life doesn't give a fuck about sub-genres.

This guy was super nice, humble, and down to earth. A lot of my friends listen to music I don't like, or play music I don't listen to but someone made a good point in this thread earlier. If your friend came to you telling you his friend died and you told them "Oh I didn't really like that guy, but I am sorry for your loss." You would be doing a pretty bad job as a friend imo.

As far as the alcohol and all that, it's definitely disappointing, it gives you a reason to say it could have been prevented so easily. Even good people have problems and make mistakes. I'm sure plenty of musicians you listen to have similar problems with drugs or booze or whatever and I hope it's not a surprise to anyone in this thread that substance abuse is very common in the music industry. Still disappointing non the less, but it's not a shock. I know i questioned it from the beginning as i'm sure some of you did.

Just a sad situation.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> ^Oh cause you make the most fan-fucking-tastic decisions when you're drunk?



Being drunk doesn't excuse you from what you do.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 3, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Being drunk doesn't excuse you from what you do.



This is pretty much the TL;DR of what I was trying to say.

I don't do concise


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 3, 2012)

I had a discussion of FB with Ross about drunk driving, and I guess I'll recap it here:

A.) Alcohol impairs your judgment. Duh. Is it surprising that people get behind the wheel after they've been drinking? Sadly, it isn't. Mitch made the choice to drink, and that choice led to everything that followed. I wouldn't say, "Fuck him for drunk driving," because that's a side-effect of drinking. If you're going to be sanctimonious, then vent against people who drink, because if you drink to the point of intoxication, given a long enough timeline, you will drive drunk. It comes with making irresponsible decisions while impaired. 

B.) What sense does it make to put Mitch's death on a poster and condemn him? Everyone knows not to drink and drive, and still, hundreds of thousands of people the world over do it every day. It's related to my first point; drinking leads to stupid fucking decisions. I'm not one to push for abstinence, but I will point out my hypocrisy by saying that I enjoy getting trashed every few months. Do I make smart choices? Fuck no. I vomit, fall over myself, and have on occasion woken up in strange places semi-nude. I should be vilified, as should everyone else who has put themselves in such a position as to endanger themselves and everyone else around them by choosing to drink. I hope Kenadee Lucker doesn't Google her father when she's older, so she doesn't see all you vicious, cruel fuckers standing on your internet soapboxes talking out of your ass. 

Mitch made a bad choice. It was a predictable choice, given his inebriation, but still a bad choice. My whole TL;DR thing would be that the bad choice wasn't to get on his bike, no, I'd place the blame squarely on him drinking. Had he not drank, he probably wouldn't have hit that pole. Same with Ryan Dunn, same with everyone who's had an accident while driving drunk. No one ever follows the chain of events to the source, though, and it burns my ass. The first error is always in drinking, and as I said, every bad decision that follows is merely the effect of that first cause.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> have on occasion woken up in strange places semi-nude



Yes, you have.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> Yes, you have.



You would know, Rick. I haven't ever been the same since that night...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> Yes, you have.





The Reverend said:


> You would know, Rick. I haven't ever been the same since that night...


SCANDALOUS!


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> You would know, Rick. I haven't ever been the same since that night...



You're welcome. 



highlordmugfug said:


> SCANDALOUS!



You don't even know the half of it.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 3, 2012)

If Rick ever invites you to join his band, don't do it. It's a band of people, all right, but they're not into playing music, if you catch my drift....


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 3, 2012)

Rick, do you need a guitarist?


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 3, 2012)

To be honest, I really hope SS would continue. They are really tight guitar players. WTF was I thinking them being just some chug-core band like Chelsea Grin and Attack Attack! that just palm mutes on the low A string on the first 3 frets. 

They have riffs that are kinda technical and are reminiscent to bands like Suffocation, Devourment ( They have other songs than Babykiller and the last album was just a chug fest), Disgorge, and even fucking some Nile and Cannibal Corpse. When they do chug, yes its Hardcore influenced. But it is also Meshuggah influenced( Chaosphere era mostly). 

Now onto the Grind Influence. Holy Fuck, you wouldn't even notice the band as a Hot Topic Scencore/Deathcore band when you see that they have a grind aspect (like Nasum and Pig Destroyer). 

They don't even like being called Deathcore and I see why. They really dislike the term and don't want to be associated with BMTH or Chelsea Grin

All of you are like "WTF its SS, they are generic Deathcore"
don't believe me, here:


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 3, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> To be honest, I really hope SS would continue.



I think Mitch would have wanted that. I could easily see the vocalist from Rings Of Saturn filling his shoes decently.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I think Mitch would have wanted that. I could easily see the vocalist from Rings Of Saturn filling his shoes decently.



.................................Or there original vocalist.............................................................


----------



## Joose (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd like to see a new name. New vocalist with a totally different style, but just as energetic. Mitch is irreplaceable. The vocals, the lyrics, the stage presence, the attitude. 

-sigh- This sucks so bad...

New name, call the album Suicide Silence. Or Lucker.

Certainly don't want the music to change; only evolve the way it has been for years. The Black Crown is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Saber_777 (Nov 3, 2012)

So fucking sad. I remember when my dad died when I was ten. I thought the world seriously ended. I cant imagine how his daughter and wife feel.


----------



## Semichastny (Nov 3, 2012)

Their S/T EP still blows me away.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Nov 3, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> They have riffs that are kinda technical and are reminiscent to bands like Suffocation, Devourment ( They have other songs than Babykiller and the last album was just a chug fest), Disgorge, and even fucking some Nile and Cannibal Corpse. When they do chug, yes its Hardcore influenced. But it is also Meshuggah influenced( Chaosphere era mostly).



No need to make any more bands feel bad. Sheeeshhh


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 3, 2012)

DespoticOrder said:


> No need to make any more bands feel bad. Sheeeshhh



Idk how those bands will feel bad having SS taking influence from them. Judging by how big they are. To many newcomers of Death metal that only know about SS will say "Oh wow they're wearing Devourment and Defeated Sanity, I must check em out"

Seriously, hearing influence of your band( say if your Suffocation) that's not all that huge to a newcoming band that's huge in the metal community( Suicide Silence) say's that you accomplished a lot and you weren't just some band that was lumped into all the of Death Metal bands of 92 that took the same stuff from a band that already mastered something 2 years ago (seriously alot of bands from 92 were trying to sound like the next wannabe Morbid Angel)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I think Mitch would have wanted that. I could easily see the vocalist from Rings Of Saturn filling his shoes decently.



no shit i thought the exact same thing


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 4, 2012)

RIP Mitch. I jammed the fuck out of The Cleansing in HS.


----------



## Equivoke (Nov 4, 2012)

Sucks. Watched one of the wedding videos, if they do continue they should ask Big C to do vocals.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 5, 2012)

So I don't normally go to Metal Sucks but I found myself there today and saw this:
Glorior Belli on Mitch Lucker&#8217;s Death: &#8220;God Bless Motorcycles!&#8221; | MetalSucks
Real fucking mature.  Who the hell is that band anyway?


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Nov 5, 2012)

really sad, quite honestly this guy had a hell of a voice, saw them live he could really let it all out. I was just getting into their music more and more, heard it was a drunk driving accident, really sad


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 5, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> So I don't normally go to Metal Sucks but I found myself there today and saw this:
> Glorior Belli on Mitch Luckers Death: God Bless Motorcycles! | MetalSucks
> Real fucking mature.  Who the hell is that band anyway?



A bunch of black metal cvnts_. _


----------



## MikeH (Nov 5, 2012)

Total Deathcore is putting together a compilation CD of covers in remembrance of Mitch. My band, Did You Mean Australia?, will be covering 'Genocide'.


----------



## Joose (Nov 5, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> So I don't normally go to Metal Sucks but I found myself there today and saw this:
> Glorior Belli on Mitch Lucker&#8217;s Death: &#8220;God Bless Motorcycles!&#8221; | MetalSucks
> Real fucking mature.  Who the hell is that band anyway?



kvlt kvnts


This is a bad ass track right here... hard to even label it as deathcore. Frank Mullen (Suffocation) is a great addition to it.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 5, 2012)

Glorior Belli are pretty good.


----------



## Goro923 (Nov 6, 2012)

^^...at being assholes.


----------



## shumitribe (Nov 6, 2012)

recording two covers. already did one with my band. we play unanswered live so it just made sense to record it. listened to them throughout highschool and they've been a big influence on our sound. 



people make mistakes. i've lost two friends to DD. i'm glad no one else was hurt, but it's always sad to see someone that young pass. r.i.p.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 6, 2012)

^
good stuff man


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's the official link where you can donate money toward Mitch's daughter's education, $20.00 or more gets you a shirt:http://www.suicidesilence.net/donate/


----------

